# New cadpat uniforms



## Jarnhamar (3 May 2003)

Has anyone seen or heard about the apparent "new" cadpat combats that are floating around?
I was speaking with a soldier wearing them who said they were the new verson.  There is no visible buttons on the shirt. The pocket buttons and buttons to do up the combat shirt (tunic whatever) are all hidden so at first glance it looks like someone has not done up their pockets. He said it had something to do with buttons catching on things so now they are hidden away. Somewhat of a smart idea i guess, looks pretty weird though.


----------



## SpinDoc (3 May 2003)

Ah yes, I did see the uniforms that you mentioned.  The first time I saw them I thought "Holy smokes, someone on crack decided to use Velcro to fasten our pockets", but upon much closer inspection (going up to the soldier and asking if I can examine his new uniform), I found out that it was the same buttons but now there is an extra layer of fabric on top to cover the button up... similar to some versions of the older serge battledress from the 50s (so not a new idea).

And I didn‘t think a sergeant-major‘s (or DS) job could get any trickier...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 May 2003)

I guess they needed to designate a Mark II before everyone had the Mark I??

I will miss my Mark III combat shirts; think they‘ll do a "tuck in" style CADPAT shirt? ;-)


----------



## sandoval (8 May 2003)

I work at Denison Armouries in Toronto, and the supply techs at the ASU told me the new CADPAT clothing are the Air Force variants, though I‘ve seen them starting to pop up a lot in the Army.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 May 2003)

Interesting; the work dress did away with metal rank pins, etc., because there was fear of sparks out on the tarmac.  Or so they said.

Why would they need to remove plastic buttons from their uniforms?  Then again, since its too much bother for those slack-asses to wear their hats 90 percent of the time, perhaps doing up buttons is a similar strain?


----------



## Korus (8 May 2003)

Well, the buttons aren‘t done away with, they‘re just hidden..    

Theres one person in my unit (that I know of) that got issued the new Cadpats, but that‘s because she‘s short. She doesn‘t quite like them, because the flaps that cover the buttons tick out, especially on the sleeves.


----------



## Recce41 (8 May 2003)

The new are just the org style. They are not Airforce. Just that at first, the Military wanted to save money and not put the flap on. Everone will be issued the new style in time. 
What pissing me off now. Is I have seen F%^&ing Res wearing there Cadpat pants downtown.I stoped one person who was wearing them at the mall. And asked them where they got them. He said he was a Res. I was pissed. I cannot exchange a pr that are ripped. But this a55hole is wearing his to the mall.
This is why Res should keep the old until they go on tour. Just as new recuits, they don‘t receive theirs. Until after DP1.   :evil:


----------



## Korus (8 May 2003)

Don‘t let a few ****pumps paint your view of all the reserves...


----------



## onecat (8 May 2003)

"I have seen F%^&ing Res wearing there Cadpat pants downtown"

why does it matter who has and where they wear them.  Everyone will get them in time.  Just because someone is in Res doesn‘t mean that they shouldn‘t get their CADPAT‘s.  Why should they wait til they‘ll on tour to get the stuff that is standrad issue.  Maybe I‘ll understand this Res Bashing once I‘m in the Reg‘s....but to me it‘s makes no sence at all.

On the new MarkII‘s I like the exposed the buttons, but I‘ll wait til I see them to make a judgement on them.  But why un earth would you want a tuck in ver.......  It won‘t look as sharp and it won‘t be as useful in the field.


----------



## Illucigen (8 May 2003)

Probably because people who make the military their life feel they should have the new equipment first, given that they use it 5/7 instead of the 1-2/7 the Res uses it....

If you were counting per uses, usage would be a lot higher if you gave X equip to a reg force guy over a reservist.

I think personally it should go reg force, and then any reservists on contract, and then the rest of the reservists, and then once EVERYONE has it there, THEN CIC...


----------



## Ralph (8 May 2003)

Correct me if I‘m wrong, but I think his complaint is that the guy was wearing kit in civilian life. I don‘t think one is supposed to be wearing pieces of one‘s uniform to the mall. Stopping there on the way to Thursday night parade to get some Kiwi is one thing, but wearing your neato cadpat trousers so that the girls think you‘re hardcore is another...
Cheers,
Ralph.


----------



## combat_medic (8 May 2003)

Ralph: I agree totally. Like seeing soem new guy at a bar wearing his ID disks OVER his t-shirt, or the jerk who was wearing a cornflake and was trying to convince the girls that he was in the special forces because his cap brass had Land, Sea, and Air on it.

I remember something about him being smacked around for that...


----------



## Pikache (8 May 2003)

^I hate morons like that.

Personally I thought Class A reservists only should have been issued one pair of CADPATs, maybe two and keep ODs.

Use CADPATS when on field ex and OD for garrison dress. I don‘t find anything wrong with ODs.

Heck, ODs would be excellent for enemy force. Kinda tell the difference between guys in CADPATs, the good guys and ODs, the bad guys, instead of IDing enemy force with mine tapes, red markers, whatever.


----------



## Recce41 (9 May 2003)

Ralph
 Yes, you are correct. I have no heartache about issuing cadpat to res. But some do wear it, for the cool look. 
 Like I said Regs cannot exchange theirs, but some D678head Res is out at a bar to look cool. BS"


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 May 2003)

Guys, you are allowed to make brief stopovers in uniform, read the regs.  If he wanted to buy some groceries for dinner on the way home from work, there‘s nothing wrong with doing that in uniform.  Frankly, I think we could do with a little more public exposure, especially since some people think we ducked our repsonsibilities to our allies in Iraq.

Being at a shopping mall in uniform isn‘t a sin; if he was doing an errand on the way home, it‘s permitted by regulation.

Also, I thought the distribution as mentioned (regs, then reserve) is exactly what happened.  My reserve force unit has only a handful of guys with the new CADPAT, while my reg force buddy - who is in classrooms doing his MP training - has three sets.  Does he really need them more than my reserve infantry unit?

Patience, everyone, it‘s not like anyone is going around naked.


----------



## Cpt. Kap (9 May 2003)

I am in the Pres and agree that anyone wearing thier uniform to the mall to impress the chicks needs a cheerful round of corrective beating. 

As far as Cadpat uniforms I would think that the full time staff ie regs and contracted Pres should wear the new kit first. Our unit provides gortex as an "upgrade" after you recieve your first hook. Maybe the issue of gortex should include the new Cadpat kit and serve as a point of pride. Untrained wogs could be distinguished by the OD uniform and would prehaps be motivated to get the new kit. 

As a final point I had a recruit on my BMQ turn up in Cadpat with a camelback and other assorted gucci kit. He is a supply tech. He was corrected almost instantly by staff but this really lead to some annoyance from both staff and recruits. I think that supply staff should get thier kit in the same order as the rest of us. 

Bye for now heading off to the field tonight and therefore the rain is just starting...A wise man once said " *"You ain‘t training if it ain‘t raining"*   :mg:


----------



## Recce41 (9 May 2003)

Yes you can stop at the store.Short stops ONLY less than 15 mins. You my eat a meal out if required. Not to go to the mall and spend hrs.  But what I talking about is just wearing his pants or jacket, etc. As for three sets for the Regs, most Combat arms only receive them after DP1(QL3,TQ3).


----------



## rolandstrong (9 May 2003)

I have seen this chat on the CADPAT on other posts aswell...and personally find it surprising that many reservists are so concerned about getting it. Who cares? Did we join the Army (regs or res) just for the combats? If so we are in the wrong business. I‘ll wear OD‘s any day, even with half the regiment in the salad bowl combats.

By the way, CADPAT gear can be puchased by civilians through surplus retailers now. Just saw in SOLDIER magazine. Undoubtedly some people will be floating around with it out there in the mall.


----------



## combat_medic (9 May 2003)

Michael, I think the point being made was that the kid was wearing CADPAT pants with civvies, NOT that he was wearing a complete uniform. And mixing military and civvie kit is stricly verboten!


----------



## Sharpey (9 May 2003)

Plus CADPAT pants and a Civvie top would clash    , let alone look absolutly ridiculous!


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 May 2003)

I think its rather easy to tell the difference between someone going to the store on their way to work (or from work) to get groceries or whatever and someone wearing their uniform (whom havent finished their basic training) to look cool.
I would say go over to the goof and embarass them and make them look stupid BUT then the kid would charge you with harassment and win.

Best to cut the break lines   :blotto:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (9 May 2003)

Sadly, one of my best friends had his CADPAT before me - and he is ex-military.  Bought it on ebay!  I try to tell him NOT to wear it in public, or at least when I am being seen with him.  Boys and their toys.

I love the retards who buy Garrison Dress jackets at the Army Surplus store and wear them around town, too!


----------



## ArmyAl (9 May 2003)

The girl thinks that my cadpat underwear is cool.


----------



## Pikache (9 May 2003)

^I always wanted a CADPAT gitch for my mission to run around the woods terrorizing the enemy force.


----------



## Grunt_031 (10 May 2003)

The "new cadpat" is the army/aiforce (Gen 3) variant. My unit trialed this uniform in 2001. The reason is the airforce was to start issuing the cadpat and they needed certain mods done. The idea is that they should have one standard that all the services could use without resorting to multiple versions in the system. Most of the mods are  regards to FOD and the snagging of the buttons on things. Another change was the inverting of the rank slip on because the armour types placed in compaints that they where snagging on the hatches when they got out (safety?). I don‘t know what they are going to do when they are getting into their toys.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (10 May 2003)

If you are in the hatch of a tank with just your head sticking out, do you really need slip ons of any kind?     Who is going to see them?  Take them off, put them in your pocket, end of problem.

Silly zipperheads.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 May 2003)

Our vehicles are decades only and people are worried about loosing buttons, crazy.

Then again, someone is going to say
"If we didn‘t have to keep replacing lost buttons we could afford new tanks!"


----------



## McInnes (11 May 2003)

in true canadian style.
cuz hey, if we didnt spend so much money on sea king maitenance...well, we‘d be able to buy a new military...


----------



## Illucigen (12 May 2003)

To clarify, you are allowed to make stopovers that are permitted by your CO. Which means your CO can permit none, or he can be unrestricted, but I think you‘d be hardpressed to find a CO who authorizes his Reservists (or even his regulars) to grab a beer at the local bar on Saturday night, or around on Hallowe‘en.


----------



## Veteran`s son (13 May 2003)

So, the CF now has three uniforms which are the DEU, the Combat and the new CADPATS?

Also, are the DEUs for the Army and Navy exactly the same in design?


----------



## Marti (14 May 2003)

> Also, are the DEUs for the Army and Navy exactly the same in design?


no, compared to the army DEUs, air force DEUs are pretty much the same except they are made of a different material and don‘t have epaulets on their jackets. navy DEU jackets are double breasted and have neither epaulets or breast pockets. i think thats it.


----------



## combat_medic (14 May 2003)

The CADPAT is a replacement for the old olive green combats. Once you have combats in CADPAT, you have to turn in your green ones. In the army, there is only the DEU and combats... also ceremonials, if applicable, but not all units have those.


----------

